# A whitening product idea...



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have been using the 3% peroxide and a VERY small amount of Desitin (diaper ointment) on Brink's tear staining. WHEN I keep up with it, this process seems to work. It by no means makes it perfect, but the combination of the peroxide whitening, and the Desitin keeping the moisture in check seems to work for him. (the Desitin works better than cornstarch for me...and I like it because it is easier to keep out of his eyes than the powdery stuff) Anyway, even though it is not A LOT of trouble to do both, I was wondering why the process could not be combined into one product? The amount of the ointment that I use is VERY minimal, otherwise it gets glumpy-but tonight I was thinking about how nice it would be if the TWO were combined so that while the Desitin was keeping the new moisture away, it was also helping to whiten the stains that were already there from NOT keeping up with it every day. Does this make sense or am I rambling?
Is there are product like this? It seems like I have heard of everything to help with tearstains. The only thing that sounds remotely similiar to this that I can think of is the MOM routine, but you can't leave that on can you? And isn't it damaging to the hair? So far, I haven't noticed any difference in his hair with my two working products. MUCH better than the diamond eye, which I thought REALLY dried his face hair out. The Desitin must be cleaned before re-applying the next day, otherwise it really clumps up, but I have found that when I brush on the peroxide with a toothbrush, it cleans up what is already there. 
Again, I feel like I am rambling. But, just an idea that I had...


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been using the Walmart equivalant of Desitin for years and always recomend it to my clients. I think a combined version might be drying if left on all the time. I also use a tear stain remover by gold medal pets that is readilly(sp) available at Pet Smart. I keep all of mine in full coat and it takes me less the 15 min a day to groom them and keep their eyes nice and white. I'm glad to here someone using the same type of process. I had tried the bleaching a few times over the years but I find that it's easier and less irritating to the eye area if I just use these products once a day.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Hmmm. Haven't tried this...might just. 

I used the MOM routine and it really works. However, it dries and damages the muzzle coat, so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adorableaccentsdogbows.com_@Dec 30 2004, 11:27 AM
> *I have been using the Walmart equivalant of Desitin for years and always recomend it to my clients. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26321*


[/QUOTE]


Yeah, I use the Walmart brand too, but thought people were probably sick of hearing me say I use Walmart stuf


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 30 2004, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I use the Walmart brand too, but thought people were probably sick of hearing me say I use Walmart stuf









<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26348
[/B][/QUOTE]

I like it because it doesn't have that strong smell and I love Walmart


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll have to try it. I hate the fishy smell of real Desitin. I love Walmart, too. You hear all sorts of awful things about them recently, but you can't beat the pricing. I even get Lady's insulin & syringes (she's diabetic) from their pharmacy and save a ton of $$$)


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 30 2004, 01:27 PM
> *I'll have to try it. I hate the fishy smell of real Desitin. I love Walmart, too. You hear all sorts of awful things about them recently, but you can't beat the pricing. I even get Lady's insulin & syringes (she's diabetic) from their pharmacy and save a ton of $$$)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26351*


[/QUOTE]


The walmart brand smells, but not as strong as the real stuff.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Could it be the zinc in the Desitin that is working? If so, then you might try zinc oxide ointment...the kind life guards use for sun screen.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I picked up some Walmart Desitin and it doesn't seem to smell, but I've got a question.....

How much do you put on and exactly where? And do you use cornstarch or something with it to absorb the grease?

I put it near the corner of Lady's eyes and below it about an inch and it looked greasy to me. I wondered if it would pick up dirt and lint, too.

Am I missing something?


----------



## adorableaccentsdogbows (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 1 2005, 08:41 AM
> *Well, I picked up some Walmart Desitin and it doesn't seem to smell, but I've got a question.....
> 
> How much do you put on and excatly where? ANd do you use conrnstarch or something with it to absorb the grease?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

First I use the Gold Medal Pets tear stain remover.You put some on a rough towel and rub back and forth in the corner of the eye area or wherever you see any staining. Then take a dry part of the towel and rub back and forth to absorb the moisture. Finally put a small amount of the diaper ointment on your finger and apply it to the same area moving in a back and forth motion so that it gets on either side of the hair. Comb it through and you're all done. 
You don't need much at all, and once yot rub it into the hair and comb it through you should barely notice it. I'm sure there are hundreds of other great methond out there, but this one works really well for me. I do it at night befor I go to bed.


----------

